# Wie schliesse ich "normale" Lautsprecher an?



## doceddy (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo. Ich bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach neuen Boxen für meinen PC. Er wird zu 70% zum Musikhören, 20% Gamen und 10% Filme verwendet.
Zuerst wollte ich mir das Edifier C3 aus England bestellen ( in Dt leider noch nicht verfügbar ). Dann bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, ganz normale 3-Wege(oder mehr)-Boxen an den PC anzuschliessen. Doch wie mache ich das? Brauche ich einen verstärker? Mein Bruder meinte, ich soll einfach ein Cinch-Kabel aufschneiden und einklemmen. Doch wie schliesse ich die Boxen dann an den PC?
Hab zum Beispiel an solche Lautsprecher gedacht:
4-Wege Stereo Lautsprecher Paar Standlautsprecher Boxen bei eBay.de: (endet 13.02.09 22:28:05 MEZ)

DANKE!

EDIT: Brauche ich so eine Steuerung wie bei diesem System? http://cgi.ebay.de/Trust-Stereo-Pre...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Micha-Stylez (13. Februar 2009)

Für normale Boxen sowie die aus deinem Link wirst du wohl ein Verstärker brauchen !

Du kannst dir aber auch ein Teufel System holen , die haben den Verstärker schon im Subwoofer mit verbaut und du brauchst nur noch ein 3,5mm Klinke auf Chinch Kabel und los gehts ! 
Die Teufel Systeme sind wirklich überzeugend vom Klang !

Mfg Micha


----------



## fadade (13. Februar 2009)

aber auch teuer

besser wärs, wenn du dir normal große boxen holst, und die per klinke anschließt (grüner stecker, bei 2 lautsprechern)

sonst kann ich dir das logitech x-540 empfehlen (5.1 system)

für die von dir ausgewählten boxen ist wirklich ein verstärker fällig, der die sache nur noch komplizierter macht; wofür brauste die eig?


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Februar 2009)

Yep, brauchst nen Verstärker.
Ein guter Stereoverstärker kostet so 150-200€

Die Boxen kannst du gleich vergessen. Die taugen nix. Greif lieber zu den Magnat Supreme 200. Die sind zwar "nur" 2-Wege, haben aber einen Hammer Sound und übertreffen auch Lautsprecher im Bereich von 500-600€, obwohl sie mit Versand nur 119€ kosten 
Den Verstärker kannst du dann auch per Klinke-Cinch Adapter an die Soundkarte anschließen. Setzt alles allerdings auch vorraus, dass du eine gute Soundkarte hast.


----------



## doceddy (13. Februar 2009)

Also die Boxen werden hauptsächlich zum Musikhören gebraucht. Teufel ist zu teuer. Bitte erzählt mir nichts von 300€ für eine Box etc. Ich bin nicht audiophil 
Ich wollte mir halt etwas besonderes aufbauen, deswegen kann man das Logitech-System vergessen. Hatte davor das X-530.
Kann mir jemand bitte einen Link zu einem passenden, einfachen und günstigen Verstärker zeigen?


----------



## fadade (13. Februar 2009)

kannst dir ja einen selber basteln xDDDD

aber ansonsten isses mit Verstärker nicht mehr so günstig


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Februar 2009)

Die Magnat kosten im Paar inkl Versand 119€.....für solche genialen Boxen...greif nur zu.

Kannst versuchen ob nu noch günstig nen Marantz PM 4001 bekommst. Hab meinen von ebay für 170 inkl Versand.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2009)

Stereo-Verstärker gibts z.T. sehr günstig bei ebay da viele unbedingt Surround fähige Modelle haben wollen, selbst wenn sie sich bei dem Wechsel akustisch verschlechtern.

Nach was du da genau Ausschau halten solltest kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da ich mich da selbst kaum mit beschäftigt habe.
Hier gibts aber sicher noch Jemanden der dir mehr dazu sagen kann(z.B. Herbboy oder BloodySuicide), oder du versuchst es gleich im HiFi Forum.


----------



## jayson (13. Februar 2009)

also ich habe auch mal überlegt mir große boxen anzuschliessen...

jetzt habe ich mir das logtitech 2.1 set geholt und bin echt sehr zu frieden damit.... bomben klang und bass.... wenn ich dann mal noch mehr haben will, schalte ich einfach mein technis-anlage ein, da ist der computer per chinch-kabel angeschlossen....

also mir reicht es voll aus.. und der bass ist wie gesagt echt genial, der kommt schon fast an die qualität meiner technics-anlage heran...

hier der link... so sehen sie aus und sind auch recht klein... also braucht man auch nicht soviel platz...


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Februar 2009)

Brüllwürfel gegen ordentliche Holzlautsprecher!

Technics ist auch net so das Wahre...

Ja ich nörgel nur, sorry


----------



## rebel4life (13. Februar 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Technics ist auch net so das Wahre...



Nicht ganz, der 30 Jahre alte Technics Verstärker meines Vaters macht noch gut Dampf, aber ist halt ein wenig altbacken. 

Brüllwürfelsystem zum Musikhören? Dann doch lieber einen Kopfhörer, aber Brüllwürfel sind wirklich das Letzte was man zum Musikhören nimmt. Bei dem Budget eher Aktivmonitore, da kommst du besser weg.

@dein Bruder:
Das mit dem direkten anschließen an die Soundkarte geht zwar, aber es ist a) nicht sehr laut und b) wirst du dadurch deine Soundkarte mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit abschießen, Stichwort Induktivität.


Bei dem Budget kann ich nur den HK610 für gut 50-70€ empfehlen, danach ist eine große Lücke meiner Meinung nach, man sollte dann erst ab 300-400€ in einen besseren Verstärker investieren, darunter hat man wahrscheinlich eh zu schlechte Boxen, zudem wäre ein großer Sprung nicht bemerkbar.


----------



## jayson (13. Februar 2009)

eh, nichts gegen meine technis-anlage... ich bin damit sehr zu frieden und der klang ist für mich top... aber ist halt auch geschmackssache... aber dolby ist so echt ein kracher...

und mir reichen die logitech voll aus, die haben auch einen guten klang... der sub ist auch aus holz.. nur die boxen sind aus plastik... aber selbst teuere boxen können auch aus plastik oder holzimitat sein, wichtig ist der aufbau der boxen...

die hk für HK610 für gut 50-70€ sind wirklich empfehlenswert, aber ein verstärker ist dann auf jeden fall notwendig...


----------



## Micha-Stylez (14. Februar 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Brüllwürfel gegen ordentliche Holzlautsprecher!
> 
> Technics ist auch net so das Wahre...
> 
> Ja ich nörgel nur, sorry



Technics schlecht machen und Magnat empfehlen  Das sind mir die richtigen ! Magnat ist selbst mit ihren möchte gern "High End" Produkten noch ganz ganz weit hinten ! Wenn es um wirklichen Klang geht würde ich zu JBL greifen , die haben für jeden Kunden das richtige Produkt !Wenn man zu viel Geld hat auch gern B & W oder Focal!

Mfg Micha


----------



## jayson (14. Februar 2009)

@Micha-Stylez da muss ich dir recht geben.... 
jbl boxen sind auch sehr gut, die habe ich im auto verbaut und liefern einen ordentlichen und tiefen klang....und magnat kann man nicht wirklich mit technics oder einem ähnlichen produkt vergleichen...

klipsch rs62 - kosten zwar auch extrem viel, aber dann braucht mann sich sein lebenlang keine boxen mehr holen.... und bessere qualität bekommt man nicht, zumindest nicht in der preisklasse...


----------



## doceddy (14. Februar 2009)

Okay. Danke für euere Hilfe. 
Wenn ich die Magnta-Lautsprecher kaufen würde, was soll ich bei dem Verstärker beachten? Wie viel Watt brauche ich?


----------



## rebel4life (14. Februar 2009)

Pauschal ein Boxenpaar zu empfehlen ist Humbug, denn man sollte selbst vorher Probehören gehen, denn dann findet man die richtigen Boxen für sich selbst und nicht die, von denen die anderen meinen dass diese gut seien, man selber aber nicht so begeistert ist.


----------



## ManuelB (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ev. könnte man auch mal zu einem Hifi-Händler (nicht Geiz ist geil Markt oder so  )schauen. Die nehmen sich normalerweise Zeit und haben halbwegs vernünftige Hörräume zum Probehören. 
Es hängt auch viel von den Räumlichkeiten ab, gerade im Bass oder aber durch Reflektionen. Dann kann man sich auch gleich noch ein Paar Tips mitnemen.

MfG
Manu


----------

